# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  كيف تقضي المرأة وقتها في بيتها 2017

## latifa Naf1

منتدى سيدات الامارات يقدم لك : كيف تقضي المرأة وقتها في بيتها 2017


إنَّ من القضايا المهمة التي يلزمنا المرور عليها ، والحديث عنها، هي هذه المسألة ؛ كيف تقضي المرأة وقتها في بيتها ، لأنَّ من أسباب خروج المرأة من بيتها الملل الذي تجدهُ المرأة في البيت ، لذا رأيت من الواجب النظر في هذا الموضوع، ووصف الواقع الذي تعيشه المرأة في بيتها، ومن ثم ذكر ما يمكن أن تفعلهُ المرأة في بيتها، فنقول وبالله التوفيق : 
قضاء الوقت في البيت على قسمين : 

القسم الأول : قضاء الوقت بما لا ينبغي 
وهذه القسم يشملُ عدة أمور منها : 
1- قضاء الوقت طويلاً مع الهاتف : 
الهاتفُ نعمة من نعم الله تعالى، لكنها قد تكونُ نقمة في حالات، فالمرأة إذا استخدمت الهاتف للحاجة كالسلام على الأهل ومعرفة أخبارهم، وتفقد أمورهم على جهة الاختصار فهذا لا بأس به ، لكن المصيبة أن تستمر المكالمة إلى نصف ساعة، بل تزيد إلى ساعة وأكثر في أمورٍ لا داعي لها، بل أحياناً في أمورٍ محرمةٍ كالمعاكسات ـ عافانا الله وإياكِ من ذلك ـ، فهنا تقعُ الكارثة ، وتحصل المصيبة . 

2- كثرة النوم : 
النوم سلاحٌ ذو حدين ، فهو نعمة إن كان بالمقدار المناسب المعتدل، وهو نقمة إن جاوز حد الاعتدال والتوسط، وكثرة النوم سببٌ لقسوة القلب وغفلته، وإذا قسا القلبُ تكاسل العبد عن القيام بالطاعات، ومالت نفسه إلى المعاصي والمحرمات ، أو على الأقل توسع في فضول المباحات، وإهدار الأقوات فيها، ويا لله العجب كيف يليق بامرأة مسلمة أن تكثر من النوم في هذه الدنيا وهي تعلم علماً يقيناً أنَّ أمامها نوماً طويلاً في ظلمات القبور ؟!! 
يا طويلَ الرُقاد والغفلات *** كثرةُ النوم تُورث الحسرات
إن في القبر إنْ نزلتَ إليه *** لرقاداً يطولُ بعد المـمات

3- الجلوس أمام شاشة التلفاز أو القنوات الفضائية : 
كثيرا ما تقضي بعض المسلمات أوقاتها في متابعة برامج التلفاز، من أفلامٍ ومسلسلاتٍ ونحوها، أحياناً إلى ساعاتٍ مُتأخرةٍ من الليل ، ولا يخفى على المسلمة أنَّ هذه الأفلام وتلك المسلسلات قد أفتى العلماء الأجلاء بحرمة النظر إليها، لما فيها من المشاهد المثيرة ، والصور الفاتنة ، وإثارة الشبهات ، وتشويه الحقائق، والتلبيس على الناس في دينهم من حيثُ لا يشعرون، وكم جلبت هذه الأفلام من نقمة ؟! وسببت من محنة ؟!! وأوقعت في بلية ، قد تقولين أنا أُشاهدها منذُ زمنٍ ولم يحدث من ذلك شيء ؟ ماذا تنتظرين أن يحدث وأنت مُصرةً على هذا الذنب العظيم، ولو باغتك الموت وأنت على هذه الحالة فكيف تواجهين ربك، ثم إنَّ كثيراً من حالات الطلاق التي تعرضُ في المحاكم، من خلال استعراضها يتبينُ أن أكثرها كان بسبب مشاهدة القنوات الفضائية، لأنَّ الرجل حينما يرى امرأة فائقة الجمال، فإنَّ نفسه تشتاق ، وقلبه يهوى ، ومن ثم يطالبك أن تكوني مثلها في كلِّ حركةٍ وهمسة، وأنَّى لك ذلك ، وقد تحاولين مرةً أو مرتين ولكن مع كثرةِ المطالبة والإلحاح لا تستطيعين ذلك، فتحصلُ عندها الخصومات والمنازعات، وتنتهي القضية بالفراق والطلاق . 

وهل يمكن أن يجنى من مشاهدة الحرام إلاَّ مثل ذلك أو أكثر؟! فاتق الله يا أمة الله، وحاولي جاهدةً إقناع الأهل أو الزوج بإخراج هذا الجهاز من المنـزل، ولا تسمعي لصيحات الناعقات كيف يمكن للمرأة أن تعيش بدونه ؟! فلله الحمدُ والمنةُ، البيوت التي تخلصت منه كثيرة وهي تعيش في سعادة، وهل تشكين يا أمة الله أن من أطاع الله تعالى أورثهُ حلاوةً يجدُها المرءُ في قلبه، وانشراحاً يحسُّ بها في صدره ، إذن كيف تُصدقين قولَ تلك الشرذمة الذين لا ينفعونكِ في الدنيا والآخرة، وسيأتي اليوم الذي (( يَفِرُّ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ . وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ . وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَبَنِيهِ . لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ)) (عبس:34 ، 37) !![1] 

4- قراءة المجلات الفاسدة : 
تقضي بعض الأخوات الوقت في قراءة تلك المجلات الفاسدة الهابطة، كمجلة سيدتي أو النهضة، أو طبيبك أو غيرها من المجلات، والتي تعرف من ظاهرها، فتبدأ بوضع صورةٍ لامرأةٍ حسناء ، وهذه المجلات فيها ما يخدش الحياء ، ويقتل العفة ، ويذبح الكرامة ، ويزيل الغيرة ، وفيها من الطعن في الدين والاستهتار بالشرع أو محاولة الاستدراج في التلبيس في قضايا الحجاب والعفاف، خذي أمثلةً على ذلك : 

في مجلة نصف الدنيا عدد (112) تقول سحر الموجي: ( نشأتُ في بلدٍ يتعانق فيه الإسلام والمسيحية ، ويتفقُ الناس على ألا يختلفوا على وجود الله )، و في مجلة سيدتي عدد (510) : ( من عيوب الزوج العربي الغيرة ).

مع أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : أتعجبونَ من غيرةِ سعد !! فو اللهِ إنِّي أغيرُ من سعد والله أغير مني . وتقولُ انتصار العقيل في مجلةِ كل الناس عدد (58) : ( ماذا لو قالت امرأة هذا الرجل صديقي !!)، وفي مجلة نصف الدنيا عدد (112) قالوا : ( عفواً، صداقةُ الرجال أفضل !!) يعني للنساء، وفي جريدة الهدف عدد (1246) قالوا : ( غيرة الرجل تعرقلُ تقدم المرأة ..) [2] .

وفي مجلةِ حواء قالوا : ( أيهما تختارين، الزوج الغيور أم الهادئ - الديوث - )[3] 

وفي مجلةِ الصدى تقولُ مريم أبو شقير: ( الحب المقرون بـ (الصدق ) يسيرُ دوماً إلى الأمام ، ويخترع حيلاً ليتم اللقاء، ويعقد الوصال !!) وفي مجلة الحسناء عدد (81) : ( الفضيلةُ والكرامة تعترضان مسيرة النجاح !! ) 

وبعد فهل بعد هذه الدعوة للخيانةِ والإباحيةِ من دعوة !؟ فأحذري من هذا السم الزعاف .

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين في خطبته الشهيرة : (أقسم بالله في هذا المكان وأنتم تشهدون ، واللهُ من فوقنا شهيد على ما أقول وعلى ما تسمعون ، وجدت هذه المجلات هدامة للأخلاق ، مفسدة للأمة ، لا يشك عاقل فاحص ماذا يريده مروجوها بمجتمعٍ إسلامي محافظ ، وجدت النظر شراً من المسمع ..) [4] .

5 - كثرة اللقاءات مع نساء الجيران : 
فاليوم عند فلانه، وغداً عند أم فلان، وبعد غدٍ سيتمُ اللقاءُ بعد الساعة العاشرة في بيتِ جارتنا أم زيد، وهكذا لقاءاتٍ إثر لقاءات، وتجمعات يتبعها تجمعات، وليت الأمر توقف عند ذلك لهان الأمر، ولكن هذه اللقاءات في غالبها لا يذكر اسم الله تعالى فيها، إنَّما هي للقيل والقال وكثرة السؤال عن الحال، وقالت فلانة، وجاءت فلانة، وفلانة طويلة والأخرى سمينة، فهي مجالس لا تخلو من غيبةٍ أو نميمة، فيضيعُ الوقت على المرأة وتنشغل عن بيتها وزوجها وأولادها بمثل هذه اللقاءات، التي قد يحصد أصحابها المر بسببها . 

6- سماع الأغاني والرقص على أنغامها : 
يحدث أحياناً خاصةً إذا كان في البيت عدة فتيات أن يجتمعن على رقصٍ وطرب، فيقضى الليل ويحيا على هذه الأفعال المشينة، أما سماع الأغاني فقد أجمع العلماء على تحريمهِ لدلالة الكتاب والسنة على ذلك [5]، وأما الرقص فإنَّهُ يسببُ ذهاب الحياء من المرأة، والذي يعتبر هو رونقها وجمالها الحقيقي .

إنَّ المرأة حينما تفقدُ حيائها تتدرج من سيئٍ إلى أسوأ ، وتهبطُ من رذيلةٍ إلى أرذل ، ولا تزال تهوى حتى تنحدر إلى الدركات السفلى ، وصدق عمر حين قال : ( من قلَّ حياؤه ، قلَّ ورعه ، ومن قلَّ ورعهُ مات قلبه ) [6] .

فالحائلُ بين العبد وبين المحرمات هو الحياء، فبقوة الحياء يضعفُ ارتكابه إياها، وبضعفُ الحياء تقوى مباشرته إياها ولله در القائل :

ورُب قبيحة ما حال بيني *** وبين ركوبها إلاَّ الحيــاء
فكان هو الدواء لها ولكن *** إذا ذهب الحياء فلا دواء

7 - البقاء كثيرا في المطبخ :
بعض النساء تصابُ بهوسِ بحب الطبخ والطهي، كأنواع السلطات وأشكال الحلا، وأصناف المعجنات، وتبقى في المطبخ الساعات الطوال من أجل ذلك، وتشترى كتباً تتكلم عن فن الطبخ، وتقرأ وتبحث عن الجديد في الساحة، ونحنُ نقولُ لها الاقتصاد الاقتصاد، فإننا لم نخلق من أجل بطوننا، والأكل يا أخية وسيلة وليس غاية !! 

8 - الانشغال في ترتيب المنـزل وتنسيقه : 
وهذا داءٌ آخر تصابُ به بعض النساء، فالمنزل في كل يوم له شكل، فمرةً الكنب في الصالة !! ومرة في غرفة الجلوس، ومرةً ينقلُ الدولاب وما فيه من تحف إلى المجلس، وأخرى إلى الصالة، وهكذا تستمرُ في كلِّ يوم لها فكرة، وفي كل يوم لها شكل !! ونحن نقول لا شك أنَّ التجديد في ترتيب المنـزل له أثرهُ على الزوج، لكن أن يكون ذلك على جهةِ الاستمرار والدوام، فيضيع العمر في ذلك فلا وألف لا.

9- البقاء لمدة طويلة أمام المرآة :
من جملة ما ابتليناه به في هذا العصر أدوات التجميل التي سلبت من المرأة وقتاً طويلاً لتحسن شكلها، وتجمل نفسها، مع أنَّهُ ثبت طبياً ضرر تلك المساحيق وخطرها على بشرة المرأة [7] 

فهل من الحكمة أن تقضي المرأة أكثر من ساعة أو ساعتين من أجل وضع الزينة ؟!! 
وهل المرأة التي تجلس أمام المرآة الساعات الطوال عرفت أهمية الوقت، وأنَّها مسؤولةٌ عنه يوم القيامة ؟! وهل المرأة التي تقضي وقتها بمثل هذه القضايا يمكنُ أن تستعيد عزاً؟! أو تبني مجداً ؟‍‍‍
إننا لا نمنعكِ أختي المسلمة من أن تتجملي وتتزيني، لكن لكل شيءٍ ضوابط وحدود، أمَّا أن يزاد الأمرُ فوق حدهِ فلا . 
هذه أختي المسلمة بعضُ الأمور التي تفعلها بعض المسلمات للتخلص من الوقت والقضاء على الفراغ. 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## Amna446

اللهم تبثنا

----------


## حكاية روووح

باااااااارك الله فييييييك

----------


## noura91

يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك...بنات أي حد يقراء هذا التعليق يدعو لي  :31:

----------


## ريم شربيني

رائع جداا يسلموووووووووو

----------


## اسماء لطفى

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عا بدة ربها

الله يعطيك العافية

----------

